# Stam vs Parente



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

ha rischiato la vita


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

da quel giorno non ha più dormito tranquillo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> da quel giorno non ha più dormito tranquillo



 gli sta bene perchè voleva fargli male alla gamba


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2013)

Credo che chiunque se la sarebbe fatta sotto, perfino ibra


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2013)

Da notare la faccia terrorizzata


----------



## Canonista (21 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Credo che chiunque se la sarebbe fatta sotto, perfino ibra



Ibra piuttosto le prende e si congratula, non se la fa sotto...come con Onyewu.


Comunque questo gesto di Stam mi ricorda Maldini con Chiellini, tralasciando il fatto che Stam era un vichingo con una forza inaudita.

Ma quando voleva picchiare quello di colore e lo mantenevano in due squadre mentre l'altro non se lo ca.gava nessuno?


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

Ricordo un Milan Cagliari con Suazo sulla fascia laterale che lancia la palla avanti e scatta come suo solito prendendo tanti metri a Stam, l'olandesone vedendosi superato gli da una spallata e lo fa volare dietro i tabelloni pubblicitari senza fallo


----------



## Brontolo (21 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ibra piuttosto le prende e si congratula, non se la fa sotto...come con Onyewu.
> 
> 
> Comunque questo gesto di Stam mi ricorda Maldini con Chiellini, tralasciando il fatto che Stam era un vichingo con una forza inaudita.
> ...



chi era?


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> chi era?


Vieira


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ricordo un Milan Cagliari con Suazo sulla fascia laterale che lancia la palla avanti e scatta come suo solito prendendo tanti metri a Stam, l'olandesone vedendosi superato gli da una spallata e lo fa volare dietro i tabelloni pubblicitari senza fallo



voglio il video


----------



## Hammer (21 Aprile 2013)

Leggenda


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

il bello è che quando ***** li va a separare, il mitico Parente avanza prepotentemente


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Aprile 2013)

In quell'occasione Parente ha perso tipo 3 anni di vita per la paura.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> il bello è che quando ***** li va a separare, il mitico Parente avanza prepotentemente


Più lo guardo e più rido   

Parente ha proprio la faccia di uno che sta per essere ucciso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia, Jaap è sempre stato un animale, che bestia, secondo me lo stesso Ibra non sarebbe uscito bene da uno scontro con l'olandese.


Brontolo ha scritto:


> chi era?






 lo mantengono in venti


----------



## Canonista (21 Aprile 2013)

Esatto, Vieira, non mi veniva! 

...e Vieira non è l'ultimo fesso del pollaio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Esatto, Vieira, non mi veniva!
> 
> ...e Vieira non è l'ultimo fesso del pollaio



secondo me non le prendeva di brutto


----------



## Canonista (21 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> secondo me non le prendeva di brutto



Non so, ma le stava per prendere da Rooney 

Altro video:








Anche quello con Zamorano fa morire


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Non so, ma le stava per prendere da Rooney
> 
> Altro video:
> 
> ...



da Rooney???

nessuno riesce a trovare il video Stam vs Suazo?


----------



## Canonista (21 Aprile 2013)

Cosa c'è di strano? Rooney è il primo hooligan di Manchester


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Cosa c'è di strano? Rooney è il primo hooligan di Manchester



non mi ricordo l'episodio...su youtube non c'è il video?


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2013)

Penso che l'espressione di Parente sia una delle manifestazioni di terrore più pure che io abbia mai visto.
Jaap


----------



## iceman. (22 Aprile 2013)

Che poi era fortissimo, al centro insieme a nesta era una goduria...anche spostato da terzino a 31/32 anni sfornava prestazioni e cross del miglior cafu'. o
che bestia.


----------

